# BWT Filtration problem



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello,

I just installed a BWT filtration system

http://prntscr.com/n8rqqg

And after every shot my gauge does NOT stop going up...

http://prntscr.com/n8rraq

I couldn't figure out why this was happening but after removing the filter and having the water connected directly my gauge now reacts normal.

Anyone know why this happens with the filter connected?

I'm really puzzled

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Wow...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It is puzzling. Did you flush through the filter before use?

Maybe contact BWT and see what they have to say. I've found them very helpful.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Did you check to see if there's a blanking cap on the BWT connectors?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Joe,

Does the BWT connection to the coffee machine go through a one way valve (e.g. 1 way valve in the BWT filter) perchance!

P.S. What machine is it your using?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it a trick of the light or is the R/H hose kinked at the filter ? Is the hose squashed inside ? If the hose is damaged inside is it acting as a one way valve


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

I have written to BWT since

I suspect the pressure readings you describe are related to the machine and also our filter head.

Usually at any espresso/coffee machine there is a back flow preventer (check valve) installed.

But from time to time those are removed or not even included. (depends on Country and the Machine). Thus pressure from the machine (Pump, Boiler Etc.) can be released to the water feed line.

Our filter head has an incorporated intake and outlet check valve which causes the pressure to remain within the machine and hoses.

However I guess that something within the Machine is not working correctly since it is not normal that such a high pressure can build up.

I would suggest to install our filter head w/o NRV # 812411, without the back flow preventer's. In this case pressure will be released back to the feed water source.

I suggest to also discuss with the machine manufacturer.

I hope this is of help. I will be traveling all week including to attend SCA in Boston thus phone discussions won't work that easy.

Kind regards

Reiner


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

I would suggest to install our filter head w/o NRV # 812411, without the back flow preventer's. In this case pressure will be released back to the feed water source.

I've asked them to explain what this line means and they have stopped responding

Anyways...I have since installed a pressure reducer and my problem has gone away.

Here's my setup:

http://prntscr.com/ni9qne


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

http://prntscr.com/ni9sbo


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The information given would contravene Water Regulations. You are not permitted to allow water from filters / appliances to flow back into the supply main.


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

hey, your expansion valve in the coffee machine is faulty. also, looks like the one-way (backflow prevention) valve on your machine inlet was faulty as well.

locate the expansion valve and try adjusting it so it keeps the boiler pressure at 12 bar max.


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

kozesluk said:


> hey, your expansion valve in the coffee machine is faulty. also, looks like the one-way (backflow prevention) valve on your machine inlet was faulty as well.
> 
> locate the expansion valve and try adjusting it so it keeps the boiler pressure at 12 bar max.


Thanks soo much for your response...I have since fixed the expansion valve but need to tackle the backflow prevention but am unsure where and what it is.

Looking at the drawing would you know if its part number 13?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, disassemble, clean and descale.


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

I will...thanks for your help.

I will keep you posted on the outcome.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Ok so I cleaned and descaled both the "one-way valve" and the Pressure relief Valve".

They were pretty bad! The one-way valve rubber oring was finished! I replaced it and am happy to say no more backflow of my water.

It now creates a new problem and am at a loss of what to do.

My pressure bar will not go down anymore...it always stays around 7-8bar, except during a shot of course.









Before fixing the one-way valve, when I pushed the release valve after the BWT filter, the pressure would immediately fall to around 2 bar.









When I press it now, no change on the pressure bar gauge. (Which confirms the one-way valve is fixed)

*My question is why does my pressure not go down to 2bar?*

I am not sure how or what I should look at the try to decrease the pressure.

My inlet is set at 1.8bar

Appreciate any help from here.

thanks in advance


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Your machine is working correctly now. Stop worrying.


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Your machine is working correctly now. Stop worrying.


No disrespect meant but I think that's incorrect

i think the release solenoid is not open long enough but what do I know


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

the only thing you might want to do now is tighten up the expansion valve so the pressure creeps up to 12 bar.

your brew boiler pressure will always creep up to the expansion valve setpoint as it is expanding by being heated up. the manometer shows you that pressure, not the inlet pressure or the pressure just after pump. it is the pressure inside the coffee brewing system. and there is no need or point in trying to decrease this internal pressure as that would make the water escape somewhere around when you do brew.

so, just set the expansion valve so that the pressure goes up to 12 bar and live like a happy clam with a nice espresso machine.


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you both for your replies...I appreciate them very much.

Making cuppajoe and the machine is working very well.









Just made these for my wife and I.

I know I suck at Barista

Thanks again...

Kind regards,


----------



## Cuppajoe (Mar 12, 2019)

So this morning I turn the machine on and within 5 minutes pressure bar climbs rapidly to a constant 12bar and could hear the water dripping from the pressure release valve.

If anyone could guide me on what else I need to check I'd appreciate any help I can get.


----------

